# Question about stain/sealer for tortoise table!



## Alyssadaunvoit (Jul 29, 2012)

I am in the midst of building a tortoise table and now I'm about to stain/seal it. I heard that Polyurethane is okay. What do you guys think?

How long should I wait until I put the torts in there?

Here is the product!


----------



## AustinASU (Jul 29, 2012)

It's fine just make sure you let it air dry for at least a week....then clean the area the tort will be in with a wet rag 



AustinASU said:


> It's fine just make sure you let it air dry for at least a week....then clean the area the tort will be in with a wet rag  I prefer using roll on liquid rubbed I use it to build aquariums and reptile habitats...really good insulator.


----------



## Alyssadaunvoit (Jul 30, 2012)

Thanks!

With the heat (90 degrees) and if it's in the garage...will it still need to be out for a week?


----------



## DeanS (Jul 30, 2012)

I would sunbake the hell out of it!


----------



## NudistApple (Jul 30, 2012)

It's less to do with where you are letting it cure, and more to do with that fact that it is off-gassing. Even if it's totally dry, if it hasn't finished curing it's dangerous for you to breath and can be downright deadly to your animals.


----------



## Mgridgaway (Jul 30, 2012)

Just a side note... I hate working with that Polyshades stuff! I used it for a number of projects and it always runs and is incredibly sticky. I'd much rather use a stain/spray-on-lacquer combo.


----------



## Alyssadaunvoit (Jul 30, 2012)

NudistApple said:


> It's less to do with where you are letting it cure, and more to do with that fact that it is off-gassing. Even if it's totally dry, if it hasn't finished curing it's dangerous for you to breath and can be downright deadly to your animals.



Oh man, do you think a week is long enough?!


----------



## NudistApple (Jul 30, 2012)

Some can take up to three weeks, but you can look up how long it is for your particular one. It may even say on the can!


----------



## Alyssadaunvoit (Jul 30, 2012)

NudistApple said:


> Some can take up to three weeks, but you can look up how long it is for your particular one. It may even say on the can!



Hmmm, it just says 6 hours for dry time...the website says its safe for animals though, I'm hoping just a week will be fine...


----------



## mightymizz (Aug 2, 2012)

I used this exact same stuff, even asked about it in a new thread here, but I just missed your thread. I actually used some on the INSIDE of the enclosure so this also has me worried.

I am concerned as I don't want to put a tortoise in my new enclosure if there is a chance to possibly harm it from the fumes/gasses or whatnot.

I have heard 6 hours, a week, even three weeks. There has to be some way of finding out when this stuff cures/off gasses somehow. 

How long of time did you decide to wait?


----------



## Alyssadaunvoit (Aug 3, 2012)

mightymizz said:


> I used this exact same stuff, even asked about it in a new thread here, but I just missed your thread. I actually used some on the INSIDE of the enclosure so this also has me worried.
> 
> I am concerned as I don't want to put a tortoise in my new enclosure if there is a chance to possibly harm it from the fumes/gasses or whatnot.
> 
> ...



Yeah I'm having a hard time finding that info :/

At the moment it's still sitting in my garage...it will be a week this Monday.
I'm unsure when to actually put the torts in there! :O



mightymizz said:


> I used this exact same stuff, even asked about it in a new thread here, but I just missed your thread. I actually used some on the INSIDE of the enclosure so this also has me worried.
> 
> I am concerned as I don't want to put a tortoise in my new enclosure if there is a chance to possibly harm it from the fumes/gasses or whatnot.
> 
> ...



I asked answers.yahoo and this guy responded to me....hope it helps you


----------



## cyan (Aug 3, 2012)

That's what I used to stain my enclosure. I let it sit outside under cover for a week and then set it up with the lights and CHE. I let those run, as they would with the tortoise in it, for another week before I moved anyone into it. Never had a problem and it's been in use for 6 weeks now. 

As you can see I did the inside and outside with it. Hope this helps!


----------



## Alyssadaunvoit (Aug 3, 2012)

cyan said:


> That's what I used to stain my enclosure. I let it sit outside under cover for a week and then set it up with the lights and CHE. I let those run, as they would with the tortoise in it, for another week before I moved anyone into it. Never had a problem and it's been in use for 6 weeks now.
> 
> As you can see I did the inside and outside with it. Hope this helps!



Thanks!!!
So I should wait 2 weeks... Bummer. They are living on my floor at the moment because one of my tortoises is having a respiratory issue from the tank  I was hoping this table wouldn't take so long...but safety first!


----------



## cyan (Aug 3, 2012)

Alyssadaunvoit said:


> Thanks!!!
> So I should wait 2 weeks... Bummer. They are living on my floor at the moment because one of my tortoises is having a respiratory issue from the tank  I was hoping this table wouldn't take so long...but safety first!



I would. When I brought mine inside after a week the smell was still there and I worried about it intensifying with the heat and lights on, so to play it safe, I waited. Mine is also enclosed, with an open table you may not have to wait quite that long. If they are already having respiratory issues tho, I would not chance making it worse with the possible fumes from the stain.
Good luck!


----------



## Livingstone (Aug 3, 2012)

Theres a product called Green Seal, check that out. Its completely natural and doesn't off gas.


----------



## Alyssadaunvoit (Aug 6, 2012)

Livingstone said:


> Theres a product called Green Seal, check that out. Its completely natural and doesn't off gas.



Wish I knew that before I sealed...I ended up sealing it with the poly shades...now I'm just waiting for it to fully 'cure'. 



cyan said:


> I would. When I brought mine inside after a week the smell was still there and I worried about it intensifying with the heat and lights on, so to play it safe, I waited. Mine is also enclosed, with an open table you may not have to wait quite that long. If they are already having respiratory issues tho, I would not chance making it worse with the possible fumes from the stain.
> Good luck!



Thanks! Good points!


----------

